# The 'Stripes Make You Look Larger' Idea



## TeaCup (Aug 1, 2007)

So, growing up I've always heard from my mom and various female family members that wearing horizontal stripes makes you look 'larger', because it draws the eyes sideways.

I mean I can understand that, it makes sense. But should we stay away from horizontal stripes unless we're itty bitty (no 'fense to tiny girls =] ) ? Being unsure I decided to consult my lovely Specktra-ettes on the matter. 

I'm really diggin' this knit shirt click here.

So, ladies, opinions? Is it true?


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 1, 2007)

Here are my thoughts/opinions:
1) Wide stripes definitely make things look bigger.
2) Vertical stripes aren't much better, 'cause if you curve, the stripes curve too, and the eye is drawn right to that!
3) Use these principles if you are small-chested, to bring a bit of dimension to the boobs!
4) Sometimes really really thin stripes are almost neutral. What I mean is, if a pattern is tiny an almost optical illusion-type thing happens when someone looks at them: they seem almost solid. 

Using theory #4, your shirt might not be too bad. (In fact, it's cute: I like it.) Besides, if you like it: rock it!


----------



## Rushch6 (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Here are my thoughts/opinions:
1) Wide stripes definitely make things look bigger.
2) Vertical stripes aren't much better, 'cause if you curve, the stripes curve too, and the eye is drawn right to that!
3) Use these principles if you are small-chested, to bring a bit of dimension to the boobs!
4) Sometimes really really thin stripes are almost neutral. What I mean is, if a pattern is tiny an almost optical illusion-type thing happens when someone looks at them: they seem almost solid. 

Using theory #4, your shirt might not be too bad. (In fact, it's cute: I like it.) Besides, if you like it: rock it!_

 
I agree with this comment. 

However, to this day I have never looked at a women with horizontal stripes and think "Gosh that makes her look huge". IMO vertical stripes are the ones that kind of scare me.


----------



## juicyaddict (Aug 1, 2007)

i agree, thin stripes like that are fine.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 1, 2007)

Thin stripes are fine. It's when people wear large stripes it becomes more obvious


----------

